# pelvic organ prolapse?



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi all. I have a recurring rectal prolapse and no Dr really knows why - fine. I can deal with that. But lately I've noticed something different. When I go to bathroom (urinate or bm) I have what looks like extra white skin coming out of my vagina. I really can't find anything about this when I Google and what I do see isn't really a major issue.. my worry is those being the beginning of a uterin prolapse or something. There's no symptoms (besides pressure on bladder and pressure in vaginal area but no pain or discomfort). Anyone with insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you considered yeast infection discharge?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi jaumeb, thanks for the reply!
The skin is attached, like it is coming from a higher part up inside. I've never (knock on wood) had a yeast infection, but I'd guess this isn't one.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

marleyma--so sorry you're having to deal with all this. i honestly don't know what would cause that. have you discussed this with your ob/gyn? i would think he/she would know.

i wonder if a defecatory proctogram would show anything. maybe you've already had that test to dx your prolapse. when they put barium paste in the vagina (as well as the rectum)--and this (the vagina part) isn't always done but it can be specially ordered-- it will show what's going on with the vagina when you are straining, squeezing, having a bm etc. my test showed that when i try to go, my vagina prolapses onto the rectum. i don't have the kind of symptoms you have, though, because it's all going on inside.

or maybe you have a rectocele and that is somehow making this happen? don't know. a defecatory proctogram will also dx that. i have one.

hope your docs can help you figure this out.


----------

